
Native Client and Web Portability - jeff18
http://blog.chromium.org/2010/03/native-client-and-web-portability.html
======
allyt
Looks like learning the workings of LLVM is moving only up and up on my todo
list.

------
swolchok
I thought there were still serious problems with NaCl on x86-64.
[http://groups.google.com/group/native-client-
discuss/browse_...](http://groups.google.com/group/native-client-
discuss/browse_thread/thread/3683b35e9ec74f02) gives a brief overview, and
there's been no word since that post, which was just over a year ago. I
believe the problems have to do with NaCl's dependence on the segment
registers; if I recall correctly, the APIs for manipulating them are the ones
that were dropped in 64-bit Windows.

~~~
wmf
One of the links in this post is a paper that explains how NaCl is implemented
on x86-64 without segmentation.

------
xal
This technology is shaping up to be ridiculously exciting.

